# Dell XPS 15 9570 Intel  i7/i9?! Thermal throttling



## xJiXsaw (4. August 2018)

Hey liebes Forum,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem hochwertigen Notebook für CAD (ArchiCAD), Cinema 4D, SketchUP, Photoshop etc.
Da ich viel mit CAD für mein Studium arbeiten werden und dazu diverse Renderings anfertigen muss, bin ich auf die XPS-Reihe von Dell gestoßen.

Laptopvergleich: https://i.gyazo.com/a3ca5ffed18591eba371dfa80748a023.png

Beide Laptops unterscheiden sich lediglich in ihrer CPU, der i9 Prozessor spricht mich eher an, da ich auf eine starke Prozessorleistung angewiesen bin. 
Nun gibt es aber das Thema "Thermal throttling", sprich die Leistung der CPUs wird bei höherer Leistung durch steigender Leistung gedrosselt, ähnlich wie beim MacBook Pro 2018.

Apple hat ein Update rausgegeben und das Problem fürs erste behoben, ich weiß aber nicht wie es bei Dell ist. 
Viele raten zum repasting und undervolting der CPU. Habt ihr mehr Infos darüber?

Ich bin euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

xJiXsaw


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

xJiXsaw schrieb:


> Beide Laptops unterscheiden sich lediglich in ihrer CPU, der i9 Prozessor spricht mich eher an, da ich auf eine starke Prozessorleistung angewiesen bin.
> Nun gibt es aber das Thema "Thermal throttling", sprich die Leistung der CPUs wird bei höherer Leistung durch steigender Leistung gedrosselt, ähnlich wie beim MacBook Pro 2018.


 Die XPS sind eigentlich gut gekühlt.
Man könnte die CPU mit ein wenig Unterspannung betreiben (0,05V).
Das wird schon helfen, die Hitze etwas zu verringern.

Aber man kauft sich keinen Laptop mit Windows 10 HOME. 
Gerade bei Windows 10 ist Professional Pflicht.


----------



## xJiXsaw (4. August 2018)

Hey wuselsurfer,

reicht da tatsächlich das Undervolting aus oder ist ein Repasting der CPU auch ratsam, habe auch was von Thermals Pads gelesen für SSD's etc.

Bei Windwos 10 HOME wirds nicht bleiben  W10 Pro kommt aufjedenfall in Einsatz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

xJiXsaw schrieb:


> oder ist ein Repasting der CPU auch ratsam,


Laß die Finger vom Laptop.
Bei solchen Operationen verlierst Du sofort die Garantie.
Das Gerät ist ja nicht gerade billig.



xJiXsaw schrieb:


> habe auch was von Thermals Pads gelesen für SSD's etc.


 Falls eine Wartungsklappe vorhanden ist, kann man die auch aufschrauben.

Normale SSDs brauchen keine zusätzliche Kühlung, die M2-Satas könnte man nach der Garantie etwas kühler bekommen, wenn sie zu warm werden.
Aber da braucht man wärmebeständigen kleber.
Mir sind schon RAM-Kühler von der Grafikkarte abgefallen.



xJiXsaw schrieb:


> Bei Windwos 10 HOME wirds nicht bleiben  W10 Pro kommt aufjedenfall in Einsatz.


 Gute Idee.
Da hätte auch Dell drauf kommen können.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2018)

Du hast hoffentlich einen extra Monitor?
Bei CAD würd ich mich mit einem 15"er nicht abquälen wollen, egal wie hoch die Auflösung ist.


----------



## xJiXsaw (4. August 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du hast hoffentlich einen extra Monitor?
> Bei CAD würd ich mich mit einem 15"er nicht abquälen wollen, egal wie hoch die Auflösung ist.



Klar doch, ohne geht nicht 
Habe vor mir neben dem Notebook, das  LG 27UD88-W.AEU zu holen, wahlweise mit einer USB-C Dockingstation.
 Hab es endgültig satt immer die Projekte vom Notebook zum PC zuverschieben!


----------



## n4nix77 (6. August 2018)

Derzeitig schafft es kein Notebook auf dem Markt vernünftig ein den i9 8950HK zu Kühlen. Gerade bei Ultrabook pedanten wie das Macbook Pro oder XPS 15 haben starke Probleme den Takt zu halten und laufen teilweise unter dem Grundtakt von 2.9 GHz. Langfristige Leistung unter Vollast wirst du mit so einem Gerät nicht bekommen.

Repasting ist bei Dell kein Problem und hat auf die Garantie kein Einfluss. Aber auch das wird nur bedingt was bringen.

Selbst die großen Gamingboliden mit i9 schaffen es nicht diesen zu kühlen und operieren bei 90 Grad+ und teils reduziertem Takt.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2018)

Die Frage ist ob ein einfaches Notebook und ein Desktop-CAD / Rendering Rechnern nicht sinnvoller sind. Hat den Vorteil Du kannst rendern lassen während Du in der Uni bist.


----------

